# Windows 8 onwards incorrectly implements ASLR security feature



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Windows 8 onwards incorrectly implements ASLR security feature, but you can fix it.

Since Vista, Windows has included a security feature known as ASLR. Address Space Layout Randomization uses a random memory address to execute code, but in Windows 8, Windows 8.1 and Windows 10 the feature is not always applied properly.

A security analyst discovered that in the last three versions of Windows, ASLR was in fact not using random memory addresses, essentially rendering it useless. The good news is that there is a fix -- but you will have to apply it manually.

https://betanews.com/2017/11/18/win...ign=Feed+-+bn+-+BetaNews+Latest+News+Articles


----------

